# Retiring to Malaysia



## johnwboy

Hello forum members. I have been checking out SEA for a little over a year for a nice country to retire to. Have checked out the PH, and Thailand, and now checking ML. For those of you living in KL and Penang, what do you like and dislike about it?

I would have around $4600 RM per month for living expenses. Is this amount doable? Would expect to pay around $1500 RM per month for a furnished condo. Am 60yrs old and would still like good nightlife available. Am in good shape and single. Also am a golf addict. Play currently three times a week here in the US. What I liked about the PH and Thailand is the many golf courses available. How expensive is golf in ML?

What I didn't like about the PH is the gov't corruption and less then ideal infrastructure. Seems to be a poorer country than ML. What I didn't like about Thailand is non English speaking.

Thank you all for all the info you can supply.

John


----------



## tumbleweeds

Likes: They speak English (Manglish, but it's close enough...); Cost of living is low (if you don't drink - alcohol is expensive); Plenty of golf courses; Friendly people; very good infrastructure. First-world in most respects, especially in KL and Georgetown; Excellent health care, good roads; Hub for Air Asia - excellent airports and airlines; Nice beaches and attractive central highlands; Food is delicious and diverse.

Dislikes: Hot and steamy year-round; Government "affirmative action" programs favor Malay Muslims, causes disgruntlement amongst the Chinese and Indian minorities; Alcohol is expensive; deforestation and huge palm oil plantations. 

You can Google golf courses in Malaysia for info on prices and availability.


----------



## johnwboy

tumbleweeds said:


> Likes: They speak English (Manglish, but it's close enough...); Cost of living is low (if you don't drink - alcohol is expensive); Plenty of golf courses; Friendly people; very good infrastructure. First-world in most respects, especially in KL and Georgetown; Excellent health care, good roads; Hub for Air Asia - excellent airports and airlines; Nice beaches and attractive central highlands; Food is delicious and diverse.
> 
> Dislikes: Hot and steamy year-round; Government "affirmative action" programs favor Malay Muslims, causes disgruntlement amongst the Chinese and Indian minorities; Alcohol is expensive; deforestation and huge palm oil plantations.
> 
> You can Google golf courses in Malaysia for info on prices and availability.


Thanks Tumbleweeds for your reply. You are the first one so far.

I am thinking that Panang (Georgetown) area looks pretty good. I play golf two to three times a week here in Colorado. We have a mens league that gets together. Looks like the courses in the area are fairly reasonable in their prices. Furnished condos and apartments look cheaper than around KL. Would I need to buy a car for transportation (lugging around the golf bag etc)? I have lived in Florida before so hot and steamy didn't bother me to much. Better than cold and snowy.

I don't drink very much. Maybe two times a week. Am single so would like some female companionship in my life sometimes. Does 4500RM per month sound doable to you for a budget? Furnished apartment or condo plus living expenses plus car maybe.

The PH just sounds to dirty and more crime than Malaysia.
John


----------



## tumbleweeds

You'd probably want to get a car. Taxi's don't use the meter and can be expensive, and the bus system in Georgetown isn't the best. Yes, as long as you aren't a big drinker, you should be able to live comfortably (middle-class to upper-middle-class) on 4500 RM per month. Malaysia has a low crime rate and is cleaner than some SEA countries (though it doesn't compare with developed countries in Europe and US/Canada, which are much cleaner). You can drink the water right out of the tap in most Malaysian urban areas and swim in the water. If you want clean, Singapore is the place - but not affordable on your budget. You might also want to check into their retirement program - MM2H. There's a lot on this forum about it. But it requires a financial commitment. Otherwise, you can get a 90 day visa and make border runs to Thailand indefinitely.


----------



## johnwboy

tumbleweeds said:


> You'd probably want to get a car. Taxi's don't use the meter and can be expensive, and the bus system in Georgetown isn't the best. Yes, as long as you aren't a big drinker, you should be able to live comfortably (middle-class to upper-middle-class) on 4500 RM per month. Malaysia has a low crime rate and is cleaner than some SEA countries (though it doesn't compare with developed countries in Europe and US/Canada, which are much cleaner). You can drink the water right out of the tap in most Malaysian urban areas and swim in the water. If you want clean, Singapore is the place - but not affordable on your budget. You might also want to check into their retirement program - MM2H. There's a lot on this forum about it. But it requires a financial commitment. Otherwise, you can get a 90 day visa and make border runs to Thailand indefinitely.


Was looking into the MM2H program, but I don't know if I want to invest almost $50,000USD into a fixed account. did see however that you can withdrawal after one year around $17,000 USD for a car purchase without having to pay sales taxes on it. Is driving in Malaysia on the left? Wish their deposit amount was more like the Philippine's SSRV Program in the amount of around $10,000.00 or only proof of $800.00 per month pension if over fifty.

Another question if you don't mind. Can you ship personal items from the US to Malaysia like you can with the balikbayan boxes you can send to the Philippines? You can send "personal items" tax and import duty free to the Philippines.

One more. What kind of electric is there in Malaysia? 110V or 220V like the Philipines?


----------



## tumbleweeds

johnwboy said:


> Was looking into the MM2H program, but I don't know if I want to invest almost $50,000USD into a fixed account. did see however that you can withdrawal after one year around $17,000 USD for a car purchase without having to pay sales taxes on it. Is driving in Malaysia on the left? Wish their deposit amount was more like the Philippine's SSRV Program in the amount of around $10,000.00 or only proof of $800.00 per month pension if over fifty.
> 
> Another question if you don't mind. Can you ship personal items from the US to Malaysia like you can with the balikbayan boxes you can send to the Philippines? You can send "personal items" tax and import duty free to the Philippines.
> 
> One more. What kind of electric is there in Malaysia? 110V or 220V like the Philipines?


Yes, driving is on the left. I lived for 2+ years in Malaysia just making border runs to Singapore and/or Thailand - no investment required. The financial requirement for Thailand is less than Malaysia requires - something to consider, maybe. You can ship personal items to Malaysia duty-free under the MM2H program. Electric is 220V - you can buy universal adapters for your appliances, etc.

I have no idea what a balikbayan box is, sorry.


----------



## chong

johnwboy said:


> Was looking into the MM2H program, but I don't know if I want to invest almost $50,000USD into a fixed account. did see however that you can withdrawal after one year around $17,000 USD for a car purchase without having to pay sales taxes on it. Is driving in Malaysia on the left? Wish their deposit amount was more like the Philippine's SSRV Program in the amount of around $10,000.00 or only proof of $800.00 per month pension if over fifty.
> 
> Another question if you don't mind. Can you ship personal items from the US to Malaysia like you can with the balikbayan boxes you can send to the Philippines? You can send "personal items" tax and import duty free to the Philippines.
> 
> One more. What kind of electric is there in Malaysia? 110V or 220V like the Philipines?


hope this help.. fix deposit is not compulsory.  

FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT - Applicants aged 50 and above may comply with the financial proof of RM350,000 in liquid assets and off shore income of RM10,000 per month. For certified copy(s) of Current Account submitted as financial proof, applicants must provide the latest 3 months’ statement with each month’s credit balance of RM 350,000. For those who have retired, they are required to show proof of receiving pension from government approved funds of RM 10,000 per month

Upon Approval : Aged 50 years and above 
* Can either choose to:
- Open a fixed deposit account of RM150,000.00 ; OR
- *Show proof of government approved pension funds of RM10,000*

Electricity: 240V


----------



## johnwboy

chong said:


> hope this help.. fix deposit is not compulsory.
> 
> FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT - Applicants aged 50 and above may comply with the financial proof of RM350,000 in liquid assets and off shore income of RM10,000 per month. For certified copy(s) of Current Account submitted as financial proof, applicants must provide the latest 3 months’ statement with each month’s credit balance of RM 350,000. For those who have retired, they are required to show proof of receiving pension from government approved funds of RM 10,000 per month
> 
> Upon Approval : Aged 50 years and above
> * Can either choose to:
> - Open a fixed deposit account of RM150,000.00 ; OR
> - *Show proof of government approved pension funds of RM10,000*
> 
> Electricity: 240V


Thanks Chong for your reply. Yes I did see the other option of 10,000 RM per month
in gov't pension. I can't consider it because I only will have about 1/2 of that amount per month.


----------



## jamietanahrata

*Tanah Rata in Cameron Highlands*

Dear John,

Tanah Rata in Cameron Highlands offer a cool tropical climate at17 degrees.
It is about 2 hours by luxury coach from the nearest city, Ipoh (which can offer you the occassional nightlife that you are looking for) the otherlonger journey would be to venture to the Thai border town of Betong or Haadyai about 5 hours away.

For accomodation it is about rm500 to rm1500 monthly for an apartment but if you are a stranger, than prices would be higher. It would be easier to stay in a backpacker's place and shop around for a unit as long stay apartments are hard to find here.

You can golf at the Royal Golf Club in Tanah Rata and it is currently undergoing some major landscaping works and only 9 holes are playable. You also have great courses in Ipoh. Golfing here is reasonably cheap.

If you need more ideas try emailing me for pictures. I have been here since November 2011 and enjoying it. The Village or Tanah Rata is a growing town and there are plenty of opportunities for work and new businesses.


----------



## jamietanahrata

*Re-entry Mode to Malaysia*

Dear John,

Try to stay on a tourist visit pass which require to exit and re-enter Malaysia every three months (or one month) when you are checking out Malaysia. I have a Canadian friend who has been doing that for two years now. He normally takes a bus to the Thai border every third month and re-enter Malaysia. That way you do not need to put money or qualify for MM2H.

Look at this way, it is not a convenient way but it does allow you time to be sure of your decision. Also it offers you an excuse to travel to Thailand for a great Thai massage, beers and re-new your tourist pass.

The ticket and short stay in Thailand would only cost you very little money around a few hundred ringgit.

Actually your choice in Malaysia also depends on your preferred lifestyle. If you like a cool weather, come to Tanah Rata in Cameron Highlands.


----------



## w33zer

johnwboy said:


> Hello forum members. I have been checking out SEA for a little over a year for a nice country to retire to. Have checked out the PH, and Thailand, and now checking ML. For those of you living in KL and Penang, what do you like and dislike about it?
> 
> I would have around $4600 RM per month for living expenses. Is this amount doable? Would expect to pay around $1500 RM per month for a furnished condo. Am 60yrs old and would still like good nightlife available. Am in good shape and single. Also am a golf addict. Play currently three times a week here in the US. What I liked about the PH and Thailand is the many golf courses available. How expensive is golf in ML?
> 
> What I didn't like about the PH is the gov't corruption and less then ideal infrastructure. Seems to be a poorer country than ML. What I didn't like about Thailand is non English speaking.
> 
> Thank you all for all the info you can supply.
> 
> John



Hi john,

I'm Calvin Here who stay at Penang and working as property investment and management company. i will try to help you out on this matter.

Rm4.6k month expenses good enough
RM1.5k Budget for condo. if can try to increase it to ( RM2k below )

Nightlife sure you can get at this area . Georgetown Gurney Drive seafront. near to Gurney plaza. or Time Square birch regency condo located at the city of Georgetown. this 2 place actually meet your requirement. if you do need more information about this kindly PM me , Email or Call me. i can't put my URL here because i'm new in this forum if you do need to access it you can actually use my email address and change it to (dot com ) Thank you.


Best Regards,

Calvin Fong
+60172235599
cocfproperty @ gmail (dot)com


----------



## anneteoh

jamietanahrata said:


> Dear John,
> 
> Try to stay on a tourist visit pass which require to exit and re-enter Malaysia every three months (or one month) when you are checking out Malaysia. I have a Canadian friend who has been doing that for two years now. He normally takes a bus to the Thai border every third month and re-enter Malaysia. That way you do not need to put money or qualify for MM2H.
> 
> Look at this way, it is not a convenient way but it does allow you time to be sure of your decision. Also it offers you an excuse to travel to Thailand for a great Thai massage, beers and re-new your tourist pass.
> 
> The ticket and short stay in Thailand would only cost you very little money around a few hundred ringgit.
> 
> Actually your choice in Malaysia also depends on your preferred lifestyle. If you like a cool weather, come to Tanah Rata in Cameron Highlands.


Hi Jamietan

I'm reading the Malaysian threads as there weren't any for Malaysia before so that last year I simply stayed in Sg all my time out there. I find your post very helpful.

I love travelling round Malaysia but find the heat all year round a tad uncomfy. I'd like to look into the Cameron Highlands and Penang Hill. I'm hoping to spend some time in Malaysia next year. Having not been to these hill stations for ages, since the 60s, I wonder if there's anything interesting going on up there at all, apart from family hold and govt. bungalows?

Re MMH2 i think the sum of 10,000 M$ per month is above average for single expats and is really meant for a couple. Besides, that's too much money for ordinary people living in Malaysia unless they expect one to rent in Kenny Hill, drive a Bentley and join the Selangor Cricket club or the CRC in Penang. Is there anyway we can petition the Malaysian govt to consider that nowadays, many people are singletons and should be able to get MM2H
with 5000 M$ per month?

Lol - I like your description of expats travelling out to Thailand every 3rd month in order to comply with expat life in Malaysia... but I guess that'll be more difficult when one gets above 70 or 80 years. It'll be necessary to ensure a secure and comfy lifestyle for the ageing expats too. it'd be great if Malaysia can lead the way in this matter!


----------



## Menno

Hello John. My name is Menno. I am 56 and born in the Netherlands. We are living on Bali and after selling our house we will relocate to Malaysia. Just got our approval on the MM2H visa. I think it is a bit dangerous to go for a visa run to thailand. Every 90 days up and down for a renewal? What I red on the web is that it is likely that the Immigration will ask questions after a couple of times. Besides that you are 60 and how will you insure yourself on a health insurance? Do you have a cover from the US? If you participate in the MM2H you can/must have a Malaysian insurance wich is very cheap. Less than us$ 75 per month. If you will be a visa runner you cannot have a health insurance. If you can afford to pay medical costs yourself over the age of 59 in the MM2H program there is a waiver. the deposit will give you a comprehansive interest of around 3,4 procent per year. Not bad comparing to my country of 1,9 procent at the moment. I found my agent really very good. I started to contact last year october. Asked him so many questions. Nothing was to much and response was within a day. Very good. My agent has a 100% approval score. I am a golfer too (hdcp 17). I am looking forward to play again. Here on Bali it is so expensive. I do hope you will consider the program with it's many benefits wich you will not have as a visa runner. If you need my agents name let me know. Good luck and me be we will meet one day on the course.


----------

